# Looking for Bookmark Sync Alternative to Google Bookmarks or Pocket(Read It Later)



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

I have tried a gmarks(Google Bookmarks) app and the app named Pocket(formerly read it later), but niether quite fufill my need for syncing web page URLs to the cloud. The Android side of things works sufficent for the most part, but fall short on the Firefox add on side. For example gmarks has tag support so when I view my list, I can organize by categories rather then a long list of URLs. This would be ideal but the two most popular gmarks add ons for Firefox are broken or partially broken. Pocket works great on Android and Firefox, but lacks tags for organizing by a categorey. so I end up with a long list of URLs simply sorted by the time I add them.

I was hoping some one here can recomend an Android App for syncing URLs to the cloud that also has a supported/working Firefox Add on, and it must support tags. Preferably, function similar to Pocket, on Firefox would be nice. What I mean by this is I simply click a button and a small list appears and I do not have to even browse to the companies website to browse my bookmarks. However, I could live with a button that will simply launch the providers website if it comes down to it.


----------

